# "Party in your mouth"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey now. Be a real life Cheshire Cat!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ED-teeth-Now-really-CAN-light-room-smile.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For use in a haunt on a demon creature, sure. For real life wear, I believe the word "tacky" applies


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

"Party in your mouth"... That reminds me of a joke I heard once, But I have to wait until after 11:00 to post the punchline...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think putting it in a bra might be more effective...


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha! I am trying my very best to keep my dirty thoughts/jokes to myself. :lipsrsealedvil:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rave much?


----------

